# Husqvarna 445 and 460-- is this an overkill



## spadafore (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi folks.  I need your opinon and input please as I am on the fence.  Currrently I have a pull on that is dead.  I am going to buy a saw that I can keep around for awhile.  My gf said she would buy me the 460 as an early christmas present.  Great thanks, but I am thinking I need a second saw to do limbing.  The cheapest mid range saw is the 445 at 309 dollars.  Is this an overkill of a saw, also I would hate to buy a homeowners grade saw that would not last.  I believe the 235 which is a home owners grade saw comes in around 200.  This is my second year burning with a lopi answer.  I plan to cut in the 5-8 cord range.  Please give your advice.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you talking about a Stihl 460?


----------



## spadafore (Aug 26, 2009)

No sir, 460 rancher by Husquvarna.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 26, 2009)

I cut about that much anually with an 18" Craftsman saw and have no issues, I take reasonable care of my equipment in that I don't go out of my way to abuse it, but by no means do I perform meticulous maintenance...I swap out the chain when it gets dull, warm up the motor befoer I run it hard, but once its warm it runs wide open till its out of gas and gets put away when I'm done...I clena it once a year but have yet to change the air filter or plug...my saw is 12 years old now and starts on the thrid pull every time.  

Get the nice Husky to do your heavy work and just get yourself a cheap homeowner grade saw for limbing.  You'll be doing 80%+ of your cutting with the big saw, so the little saw will last you forever unless you really abuse it.


----------



## HittinSteel (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay was a little confused by the question since you talk about reliability of smaller homeowner Husky saws but are getting a homeowner 460 (not that there is anything wrong with that saw). Maybe you could just get a 346 or 357 XP and be set for a long time.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the Jonsered 2152, close equivalent to the Husky 345XP.  If you are set on having 2 saws, I would start with the smaller one and a chisel chain.  You may find you don't need a bigger saw.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 26, 2009)

spadafore said:
			
		

> Hi folks.  I need your opinon and input please as I am on the fence.  Currrently I have a pull on that is dead.  I am going to buy a saw that I can keep around for awhile.  My gf said she would buy me the 460 as an early christmas present.  Great thanks, but I am thinking I need a second saw to do limbing.  The cheapest mid range saw is the 445 at 309 dollars.  Is this an overkill of a saw, also I would hate to buy a homeowners grade saw that would not last.  I believe the 235 which is a home owners grade saw comes in around 200.  This is my second year burning with a lopi answer.  I plan to cut in the 5-8 cord range.  Please give your advice.



thats no over kill!


----------



## Henz (Aug 26, 2009)

why do you want a second saw for limbing..Stay with one saw and get the best one you can for the amount of money you have. Also, you can get a second bar, preferable a 16" bar rather than the 20" that comes on most professional saws if you want to use that for limbing first.


----------



## spadafore (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess my thought process for two saws are as follows.  Both saws are what husquvarna calls landowner quality.  This is better than homeowner quality but not as good as pro.  Basically in the middle of the pack.  Two saws would be better than one especially in the woods where a back up is always good to have.  Perhaps one pro saw is better than two decent saws.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 26, 2009)

spadafore said:
			
		

> I guess my thought process for two saws are as follows.  Both saws are what husquvarna calls landowner quality.  This is better than homeowner quality but not as good as pro.  Basically in the middle of the pack.  Two saws would be better than one especially in the woods where a back up is always good to have.  Perhaps one pro saw is better than two decent saws.


i like yout thinking! and thats how it all starts!lol


----------



## TMonter (Aug 26, 2009)

If I were to make a choice I'd spend the money on a pro-quality saw and get just one saw to start and save your money for a second pro quality saw. Even keep an eye out on Craigslist as you can find some sweet deals if you are patient.


----------



## flewism (Aug 27, 2009)

Are you stuck on Husqvarna ? Is this a close dealer or something else?  it sounds like you have  about $750 - $850 for the two saws.  
Do you have any PPE yet?  What size wood do you project most of your cutting will be at this point in time?  Will you be felling?
Husqvarna makes great saws but there is other great saws out there  also.


----------



## spadafore (Aug 27, 2009)

I am not stuck on Husquvarna, but am leaning that way.  Yes a dealer is close.  As far as felling goes, I will only fell if there is nothing in the way that could be damaged on the way down.  The size I have cut and will cut depends on the oppertunity as I am a scrounger.  I imagine I will take any hardwood that my saw can handle.  I do have access to 20 acres of woods with fields all around, only cutting standing dead and wind blown trees.  This is a good thing.  Yes I have PPE.  PPE is like wearing a seat belt while driving.  Safety smart right from the start.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 27, 2009)

Having a 45 and 60cc saw is kind of redundant...you will likely never use the 45 if you have the 60.  For scrounging, I would start with a smaller pro grade saw with a 20" chisel chain on it as you are only cutting enough to fill your truck at a time anyway.  If you find that you have constant access to larger diameter wood and think that the productivity improvement over 2 face cords with a bigger saw justifies the expense, buy something in the 70cc range.

The 345XP with a 20" chisel chain is more than adequate for a couple face cord at a time and is a super lightweight saw for limbing.


----------



## wendell (Aug 27, 2009)

or the 359. It's not quite a pro saw but better than the landowner class.


----------



## spadafore (Aug 27, 2009)

wendell the 359 is in the landowner class


----------



## flewism (Aug 28, 2009)

If I was is the market for a 60cc saw again it would be the dolmar/makita 6401.


----------



## spadafore (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I bought the 445 last night.  I hate to disappoint but this saw is like a kinfe cutting through butter compared to my poulan.  I am very impressed with the saw thus far.  I really like step number two in the starting process that is decompressing the cylinder with the touch of a button.  This is a really easy saw to start.  i can't wait till I can get my hands on the 460.  At any rate god things.


----------



## StackedLumber (Nov 6, 2009)

spadafore,

After using your 445 for a while do you still like it?  just picked one up on fleabay for a steal of a price (I think at least).  Any tuning you have done to it to make it scream?


----------



## Tony H (Nov 7, 2009)

The 445 should get you a long way in fact I know one tree service owner that only has 2 saws one small 16" stihl for limbing up in the tree he's a climber and one of the 346xp husqvarna's with a 20" bar and I have seen him take down and cut into pieces small enough so one man can lift a few 80' tall and  48"+ at the base size tree's . The guy knows how to use a saw.

Like your comparing of a poulan to the husqvarna ....... kinda like comparing a yugo to a corvette.
 I did find out after getting a stihl that throwing the saw at the tree was no longer needed as the stihl kept running and cutting for longer than one tank of gas.


----------



## stejus (Nov 8, 2009)

jbrabson, 

I picked one the past Thursday.  I just cut down two black birch trees.  I went from a Husky 36-16 inch to this Husky 445-18 inch.  I have to say this is a perfect saw for a hownowner who wants to take down some good size Oak and other hard woods.  The best feature of this saw I have found in just 4 hours of use is the decompression button.  You can start this saw with a simple pull vs putting it on the ground and repeat pulling with the older model.  Another nice feature is you can turn this saw off with a simple push of the button.  To start it, you don't have to push the button because it's always in the run position.  I'm taking down around 8 good size trees this week and I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## StackedLumber (Nov 8, 2009)

are there any differences between the Husky's they sell at Sears, big box stores, etc. than the ones you get at a dealer?  (mechanically speaking) . . . .besides the fact of crappy service from the store?


----------



## 575xp (Nov 8, 2009)

jbrabson said:
			
		

> are there any differences between the Husky's they sell at Sears, big box stores, etc. than the ones you get at a dealer?  (mechanically speaking) . . . .besides the fact of crappy service from the store?


Mechanically speaking they are the same saws, usually the biggest difference is price, I know  around here the big box stores are cheaper.


----------



## mkt1 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been reading here for about a month,and finally jumped in. Well I am looking for a new saw also.Im looking at Husky saws, I have narrowed it down to 3 The husky 460 rancher,455 rancher and the 357 XP. My old husky 55 quit oiling ,and burnt up the bar and chain. I am tryin to get it repaired ,and will use it a a backup saw,as it is now 12 years old. I am now down to a saw I inherited that is ok but it is a little small sthil wood boss 024 av,I guess it is getting close to 20 years old. Stills are a fine saw and I have dealers for both in the area, but I really liked my old 55 husky, It was probably the best cutting saw I have ever used,which would include the echo saws I have had in the past. Any body want to put in there 2 cents worth?


----------



## stejus (Nov 9, 2009)

jbrabson said:
			
		

> are there any differences between the Husky's they sell at Sears, big box stores, etc. than the ones you get at a dealer? (mechanically speaking) . . . .besides the fact of crappy service from the store?



I shopped around for a comparison price only because I use my dealer for all my power equipment. He had the Husky 445 18" for $319 which I just purchased. Sears and HD both had the same 445 18" for $319. The big difference IMO is the dealer will make sure the saw is tuned, filled with gas and oil and adjust chain and confirm bar oil is working. Little things like this confirm you're all set before you walk away from the purchase. I'm not saying the big box saws will fail, they just skip the test and set up process. Then if you have questions or problems, you have to call a 1-800 number to find help vs going to see your buddy at the dealer


----------



## fyrwoodguy (Nov 9, 2009)

M said:
			
		

> I have been reading here for about a month,and finally jumped in. Well I am looking for a new saw also.Im looking at Husky saws, I have narrowed it down to 3 The husky 460 rancher,455 rancher and the 357 XP. My old husky 55 quit oiling ,and burnt up the bar and chain. I am tryin to get it repaired ,and will use it a a backup saw,as it is now 12 years old. I am now down to a saw I inherited that is ok but it is a little small sthil wood boss 024 av,I guess it is getting close to 20 years old. Stills are a fine saw and I have dealers for both in the area, but I really liked my old 55 husky, It was probably the best cutting saw I have ever used,which would include the echo saws I have had in the past. Any body want to put in there 2 cents worth?



the 455 & 460 are basically the same saw. all plastic construction. i suggest you spend the extra for the 357XP in the long run you'll be glad you did.
(that's what i'm presently running XP & XPG the "G" has heated handles, which are really nice for winter cutting)


----------



## spadafore (Nov 9, 2009)

Jbrabson
       Yeah I still like the 445 it is a cutting son of a gun even with the safety chain.  I have used it quite a bit to mainly limb branches.  I have not done any mods to it.  The 460 rancher on the other hand I did put a 3/8 pro chain on that sucker.  It is a great saw for bucking.  Whenever I cut I use both saws.  The 20 inch bar on the 460 is a little to big for limbing, but could be done.  Saw and saw I mean all in all I am pleased with their performance and my purchase.  Going from the poulan I feel like now I am much more equipped and have the tools to make the job easier or more efficant anyways.


----------



## 575xp (Nov 9, 2009)

M said:
			
		

> I have been reading here for about a month,and finally jumped in. Well I am looking for a new saw also.Im looking at Husky saws, I have narrowed it down to 3 The husky 460 rancher,455 rancher and the 357 XP. My old husky 55 quit oiling ,and burnt up the bar and chain. I am tryin to get it repaired ,and will use it a a backup saw,as it is now 12 years old. I am now down to a saw I inherited that is ok but it is a little small sthil wood boss 024 av,I guess it is getting close to 20 years old. Stills are a fine saw and I have dealers for both in the area, but I really liked my old 55 husky, It was probably the best cutting saw I have ever used,which would include the echo saws I have had in the past. Any body want to put in there 2 cents worth?


I would  go with the 357xp, very good mid range saw.


----------



## StackedLumber (Nov 9, 2009)

took my new 445 out this afternoon for a couple hrs and am pretty pleased w/ it.  It did bog right down once on a pretty wet maple but over all it just hammers  through the cuts like a hot knife through butter.  Now I gotta save up for a couple diff. sized bars and a chain sharpener. (local guy wants $7 a chain!)  My only complaint would be there just seems to be a TON of plastic on the saw-not sure what I think on that-but overall it's got some guts to it for sure.


----------



## StackedLumber (Nov 11, 2009)

Alright after using my saw, I've got a question that I just can't get past.  I love the decompression button on mine that makes it an easy start after running for a while.  It make so much sense-practically and mechanically. 

Sooooooooo, why don't they put a feature on that on lawn mowers, trimmers, boat motors, etc?  Great concept, not a new concept from what I understand, but why not have it on all those things too?  Anyone venture to guess?


----------



## smokinj (Nov 11, 2009)

jbrabson said:
			
		

> Alright after using my saw, I've got a question that I just can't get past.  I love the decompression button on mine that makes it an easy start after running for a while.  It make so much sense-practically and mechanically.
> 
> Sooooooooo, why don't they put a feature on that on lawn mowers, trimmers, boat motors, etc?  Great concept, not a new concept from what I understand, but why not have it on all those things too?  Anyone venture to guess?




the compression on some saw is enough to blow your arm out of socket..you get up to about 65cc or more and its a must. Trimmers norally are around 25 cc boat motors your not holding it in your hand


----------



## titan (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the 357xp...it's my go to saw (16"bar),unless I find myself in some really big stuff.The 357 is a high revver...great for limbing,but richen it up and let it breathe a little better and it makes a fine firewood saw.


----------

